# Help wanted ad



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

My best friend has a tree service and while it makes him good money, he can’t work because he Can’t find anybody to work. It’s hard work too.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Last summer I had a drywall job going, and had a guy hired; well he wanted the job, but never showed up. It seems they just want a paycheck, but they don't want to work.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

There is a convenience store on my way to work. They sell biscuits in the morning and I often see a certain crew of painters in the morning loading up on biscuits, snack foods, and beer.

As Jimmy Buffet would say, It's five o'clock somewhere.....


----------

